# Questions about divorce/separation and the house



## t10eml (Nov 30, 2012)

House is in both our names (me and STBXW). STBXW wants me to move out (which I'm willing to do). Law requires 12 month separation before divorce is final.

What happens to the house during this period? What will become of the house after this period? What are the repercussions (in terms of ownership of the house) if someone moves out?

Can anyone help? Thanks in advance?


----------

